# Last label for awhile, I think!



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## corn field (Jun 20, 2008)

nice label wade very unique


----------



## Waldo (Jun 21, 2008)

What kind of chocolate did you use for this one wade?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2008)

I have not even started it Waldo but I was bored so made the label. It calls for 1/2 cup of Hershey's cocoa powder for each gallon and Im making a 3 gallon batch.


----------



## Canadian1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Wade, I don't suppose you would share that recipe with us (or more specifically me?). I really like that label, too!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2008)

It is Jack Kellars recipe and also Cornfields recipe.




4 – 5 lbs fresh strawberries

2 1/2 lbs sugar (sg 1.110) I don’t agree with this and
like to start my fruit wines at an SG of 1.085 which ill require modifying the
amount of sugar and adjusting down.</span>

1tsp acid blend

1/2 tsp Pectic enzyme

1tsp yeast nutrient

1/8 tsp tannin

4oz.(1/2 cup) Hershey's cocoa powder

1 gallon water



Follow the normal procedures for wine making with the exception of adding the chocolate.
Remove 1 cup must put in food processor turn on low speed and add cocoa slowly
and mix for about one minute then add to primary fermenter and stir in. You can
also use frozen strawberries acquired at your local store


----------



## corn field (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Wade on the sg . The next batch will be lower between 1.085 or 1.090. That way the strawberry will be a lot more forward. I toped off with water which lowered the abv but also watered down the flavor.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 22, 2008)

Wade, is this going to be a Port or a wine? Label looks good enough to eat!!


----------



## Canadian1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you so much Wade! I will try that soon as our local berries are ripe and ready for picking.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2008)

UAV, its going to be a wine although now that you say that you have me thinking about using jobes idea ofupping the abv and adding malt extract. HMMMMM!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay I had to change it for 2 reason, 1 being it is now a Port and the other being I never really liked it that much but just couldnt come up with something better at the time.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 7, 2008)

I like this simple label too....but I would like to see your E &amp; C in the red tones of your first label....Just my 2 ¢...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 7, 2008)

We are in 'need' of some Raspberry/Red Grape Wine....somehow it is all gone....





I was wondering if when it is done fermenting if I could take 1 gallon and add some Hersey's Cocoa Powder to it...or..... does it have to be in the primary fermenter?????



...I can do that too with one gallon of the must.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 8, 2008)

I would add it during primaryfermentation myself NW


----------



## Waldo (Oct 8, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> I like this simple label too....but I would like to see your E &amp; C in the red tones of your first label....Just my 2 ¢...




Maybe something like this NW


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 8, 2008)

Waldo....Yes....like that better.....But red &amp; black are my favorite colors....and chocolate and fruit my favorite food groups.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Oct 8, 2008)

It would look much better if the lable were on the bottle....and the bottle onmy shelf.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2008)

Northern, I agree with Waldo but Im sure it can be done but it will have to clear for some time. I used a Chocolate extract afterwards to bring out the choc. flavor some more after I added some strawberry syrup as it came out a little weak as the Strawberry Vintners Harvest was weak even after I added 2 quarts of fresh Strawberries. Then after all that I added some E&amp;J brandy to up the abv. It came out awesome.


----------

